# Need help with Warrock



## Warrockrules (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok, so i downloaded warrock a while back and it has worked in months past.
But today its not loading when you pop up the game start, like when i click on my shortcut the first thing that pops up wont load intill like and hour later. Then the next window takes even longer:sigh:. Please help, any will be appriciated.:wave:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome and Hi to TSF!!!

I am wondering what processes you are running while you try to start War Rock. Is there any programs that are resource hogs like FF can steal resorces if left on for too long. (I found that out the hard way). Also, what other programs are your running for the same reason. 

Cheers!


----------



## muktesh09 (Jan 13, 2009)

i had download warrock .. n previously it was running fine but since few days i am not able to link to the server . it accpets my account but does not join ... so please help me in sorting this prob...


----------



## anaxonamoo (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello!
I need some help in WarRock.
The game is work perfect but i have problem with font
I've already downloaded two fonts to WarRock, but they doesn't work.
...So i can't read anything in the game plz help me!
I'm waiting for your answer,

Viktor


----------



## WarRockts (Jul 14, 2009)

I've got a problem with WarRock.

I can't even get the game to work.

I downloaded the latest version of WarRock and i had no problems installing.
It then started updating and I let it fully finish and clicked ok twice.

Then a program in the bottom right hand corner starts loading called installshield or
something like that.
But when it finished loading the program just disapeared and nothing happened.

And i wasted a whole f*cking 10 minutes watching the screen.

Can anyone help me get the game to work?
My system specifications are:
-Windows Vista OS Home Edition
-2500Mhz CPU
-2048mb of System Memory
-DirectX 10
-Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT

And im running WarRock under Windows SP2.
Thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried reinstalling the game?


----------

